# استلام اعمال الصرف والتغذيه فى السباكه الداخليه



## hassan1962 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اولا مدادات الصرف
يجب الاول تجهيز ارضية الحمام قبل عمل الصرف وذلك بعزلها جيدا بالخيش المقطرن ويعلو على الحائط ب 15 سم

واذا حصرنا الاجهزة الموجودة بالحمام سوف نجدها حوض وبانيو وقاعدة حمام وبيديه وغسالة 
يتم تجميع صرف كل من الحوض والبانيو والبيديه والغساله على سيفون ارضيه وقطر المواسير المستعمله هو 1.5 بوصه وسيفون الارضية يرمى على عمود الصرف بالمنور قطره 3 بوصه ويفضل الا يرمى مباشرة على
على عمود الصرف ولكن عن طريق كوع له باب كشف لسهوله التسليك والصيانه
ومخرخ سيفون الارضيه بيكون اعلى العزل لارضية الحمام ويفضل عمل جراب بحائط المنور ليمر منه مداد صرف سيفون الارضيه لعمود الصرف والجراب ده عباره عن قطعة ماسوره سمكها اوسع من مداد صرف السيفون وطولها بحيث تكون بعرض حائط المنور وبارزه 2 سم عن تشطيب حائط المنورمن الخارج و داخل الحمام بارزه عن الحاط 2 س


اما قاعدة الحمام فصرفها ماسوره 4 بوصه منسوبها عن السيراميك من 5-7 سم او 10 سم لكن يفضل ان تكون اوطى اى من 5-7 سم
ليكون الميل كبير يساعد على صرف المخلفات 
ويفضل ايضا عمل جراب ايضا بحائط المنور لصرف القاعدة وايضا يفضل الا يرمى صرف القاعدة على عمود العمل مباشرة ولكن عن طريق كوع له باب كشف للتسليك
وقاعدة الحمام نوعين من حيث الصرف نوع يتم صرفة مباشرة على المنور وتسمى قاعدة مرحاض حرف p ونوع اخر بيكون بعيد عن حائط المنور ويتم صرفة على مداد 4 بوصه بالارضية حتى يصل لعمود العمل ولا يفضل استعمال هذا النوع فى الادوار العليا وعند استعماله للضرورة يجب ان يكون سقوط بلاطة الحمام من 15 الى 20 سم وليس 10 سم لان ميل المداد فى هذه الحاله يجب ان يكون 2 سم لكل متر

صرف البانيو


وفى صرف البانيو يفضل ان يكون مكان البلف اوصرفه بمكان سهل الوصول اليه اى لايكون البلف بجوار الحائط ان امكن لتسهيل الصيانه بعد ذلك ويفضل كذلك استعمال بلف نحاس وليس بلاستيك للمتانه
ويركب البانيو نفسه بمنسوب من 35-40 سم من السيراميك لسهولة دخوله واستعماله 

وبالنسبه للبانيو ايضا يراعى وجود حروفه بالنسبه للحوائط بحيث ان تكون الحروف بداخل السيراميك بمسافه من 1-2 سم وان لايبعد عن السيراميك بمسافه تسمح بتسرب المياه بين البانيو والسيراميك 
كذلك يفضل ملو محيط البانيو بالرمل الناعم النظيف بدل المونه السائله وذلك لان الرمل يمكن كبسه بدون ترك فجوات ولان الرمل يمتص سخونة المياه عند الاستعمال فلا يتشقق جسم البانيو على المدى البعيد وايضا لسهولة تغيير البانيو عند الحاجة 
ويلاحظ ان حواف البانيو العليا بتكون على ميزان وليس بميل لان ارضية البانيو نفسها مصبوبه بميل
وبعد تركيب البانيو يتم التاكد من صرفه عند البلف بملئ البانيو بالماء وتركه يوم ومراجعة وصلة البلف
وفى حالة اسنعمال البانيوهات الجاكوزى والتى بها ماتور كهربائى يراعى جدا وجود طرف ارث للكهرباء لتسريب اى كهرباء قد تحدث للماتور نتيجة تلامسه بالمياه

صرف حوض الحمام
يراعى ان يكون منسوب الصرف عند 50 سم من السيراميك 

كذلك صرف الغساله 50 سم 

اذن يوجد مخرجين لصرف الحمام مخرج لسيفون الارضيه محمل عليه الحوض والبانيو والبديه والغسالة ومخرج لقاعدة الحمام

ويراعى ان يكون نقط اتصال مدادات صرف الارضيه بزاويه 135 وليس متعامده او بزاويه حاده لسهولة الصرف وامكان التسليك 
وعند تثبيت المدادات بالارضيه لايوضع مونه على اماكن الاتصال لحين التاكد من سلامة التوصيلات

وبعد ذلك للتاكد من اللحامات يتم ملئ المدادات بالمياه ومراجعة اماكن الوصلات واصلاح التسريب ان وجد

ثم يتم تغطية المواسير بالمونه بالكامل وسد كافة الفتحات بالقماش او الخيش حتى لايتسرب الشوائب بداخل المواسير وهذا مهم جدا 

ويفضل ان يكون تم الانتهاء من الاعمال الاعتياديه من محارة سقف الحمام ودهانه قبل عمل مدادات الصرف لتقليل دخول العمال وكسر المواسير 


اما صرف المطبخ بيكون منفصل لانه بعيد عن الحمام ويراعى ايضا عمل جراب بالحائط للصرف وصرف المطبخ 2 بوصه ويرمى على عمود الصرف ويفضل ايضا عن طريق كوع له باب كشف للصيانه


صرف المباول 

مخرج الصرف 50-55 سم من السيراميك


ويراعى ان تكون مخارج الصرف للحمامات اوالمطابخ راسيه تماما


تغذية اجهزة الحمام

حوض الحمام

حوض الحمام بيكون منسوبه 80 سم من السيراميك و بيتم تغذيته بمخرجين على منسوب 50 سم ويفضل ان يكون 60 سم وذلك لانه فيه خلاطات مثل الجاكوب او الهاند ميكسر بها وصله مخصصه للخلاط ( الوصله عباره عن خرطوم معدنى مرن ) حتى يتم استعمالها وعدم عمل وصله اخرى
ويراعى ان يكون المخرجين وهما السخن والبارد المسافه بينهم لاتتعدى 12 سم وذلك من الناحيه الجماليه حتى يكونوا خلف عمود الحوض ( فى حالة الحوض بعمود ) وكذلك الحوض بركبه هذا اذا كان سيتم استعمال خلاط شجره اى خارج من الحوض نفسه وهذا المعتاد اما اذا كان سيتم تركيب خلاط عادى بالحائط اعلى الحوض فمنسوبه اعلى الحوض 20-25 سم

تغذية قاعدة الحمام او البيديه

عباره عن مخرجين الاول للشطاف على منسوب 40-50 سم من السيراميك 
والمخرج الاخر لسيفون القاعدة اسفل الاول بمسافة 20-25 سم
ويراعى ان يكون الخط الراسى الواصل بين المخرجين راسيا تماما للناحيه الجماليه وان يبعد عن صرف القاعده بمسافة 30-40 سم لسهولة الاستخدام
ويراعى جيدا ان يكون منسوب مستوى المخرج مع منسوب السيراميك مستقبلا وذلك بوضع القده وتخيل مستوى السيراميك ومستوى السيراميك بيحدده وجود عوائق بالحائط وراسية الحائط 


تغذية البانيو

خلاط البانيو بيكون اعلى البانيو بمسافة 25-30 سم واذا كان منسوب البانيو من 35-40 سم يمكن حساب منسوب الخلاط من السيراميك
ويراعى ان يكون مخرجى تغذية البانيو افقيان تماما والمسافه بين اكس المخرجين من 15-17 ويفضل المتوسط بينهم وهو 16 سم لوجود رجلاش بالخلاط يمكن التحكم به
ويراعى جيدا ان يكون منسوب مستوى الخلاط مع منسوب السيراميك مستقبلا وذلك بوضع القده وتخيل مستوى اليراميك ومستوى السيراميك بيحدده وجود عوائق بالحائط وراسية الحائط 

تغذية المغسله

50 سم من السيراميك وله حنفيه معينه لها بزبوز لخرطوم الغساله

تغذية السخان

المنسوب 140 عن السيراميك لو كان السخان كهرباء
وبيكون المنسوب 110 لو كان السخان غاز لمراعاة وجود مدخنه او هوايه بيكون ارتفاعها 45 سم وبيراعى المسافه بين المخرجين السخن والبارد 12سم لتركيب الوش النيكل

تغذية حوض القدم

الخلاط على منسوب 90 سم من السيراميك ويراعى ماسبق لتركيب الخلاط


تغذية المباول

مخرج واحد على منسوب 120-125 من السيراميك
ويراعى ان يكون الخط الواصل بين مخرج الصرف والتغذيه راسى تماما

تغذية حوض المطبخ

منسوب حوض المطبخ 90 سم من السيراميك ويعلوه الخلاط بمسافة 25-30 سم ويراعى فى الخلاط ماسبق اما اذا كان الخلاط خارج من رخامة المطبخ وحلة المطبخ ساقطه داخل الرخامه فالتغذيه مع منسوب الصرف 50 55 سم



تجربة استلام امدادات التغذيه بالحوائط

يراعى اجراء اختبار الضغوط على ثلاث مراحل وذلك كما يلى
اولا بملئ مواسير المياة عن طريق ماكينة الاختبار بدءا باوطى نقطة وهى مخرج مياة سيفون الطرد اى نصل ماكينة الاختبار بمخرج سيفون الطرد وبعد سريان المياة يتم اغلاق المخرج الواحد تلو الاخر بعد خروج المياه منه بطبة مناسبة حتى نصل لاخر مخرج وهو اعلى مخرج المستخدم لتغذية السخان والموجود على منسوب حوالى 140 سم ويتم اغلاقة هو الاخر بطبه مناسبه 


يتم رفع الضغط الى 9 جوى ومراجعة جميع الوصلات
بعد 15 دقيقه يتم تسريب الضغط واعادته مرة اخرى الى 9 جوى لمدة 15 دقيقة اخرى ثم تسريبة الى الصفر مرة اخرى
للمرة الثالثة يتم رفع الضغط مرة اخرى الى 9 جوى لمدة خمس دقائق وبالتالى ينتهى الاختبار ويتم علاج اى عيب يتم اكتشافة

ملحوظة مهمة 
لايتم ازالة الطبات وتترك لحين الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيب
وعند تركيب الاجهزة بعد التشطيب يتم مراجعة اى تسريب يظهر وعلاجه

ويراعى فى حالة استخدام مواسير حديد مجلفن ان يتم عزلها بلفها بخيش مقطرن وان تكون اللوازم مجلفنه وهى بلون معدنى وليست بلون اسود اما مواسير التغذيه بالمناور فيفضل ان تكون حديد ويتم دهانها بالبريمر ولاتكون بلاستيك لانها تتاثر بالشمس ويحدث بها تشققات


معلومات عامه


مواسير السباكه ال pvc و البروبلين

مواسير ال pvc مكونه من ثلاث عناصر هى الكربون النيتروجين الكلور

وهناك انواع منها pvc upvc cpvc 

الupvc هى نفسها ال pvc وحرف ال u يوضح انها غير لدنه وتستخدم فى مياه الشرب البارده فقط وفى مواسير الصرف الداخلى حيث انها لاتتحمل درجة الحراره
اما ال cpvc فيشير حرف ال c الى الكلور حيث انه يوجد بكثافه اعلى مما يعطيها مقاومه اعلى للحراره تصل الى 103 درجه لذلك تستخدم فى مواسير مياه الشرب الحاره

اجمالا تستخدم upvc للصرف 
وتغذية المياه نستخدم cpvc او على الاقل pvc 
وهذه الانواع تستخدم نوع من الكله فى اتصال اجزاءها ويفضل الكله الامريكى الحاره عن الالمانى


وهناك نوع اخر من المواسير اغلى فى السعر تسمى البروبلين
وهى الافضل ويتم تجميع اجزاءها بماكينة لحام خاصه

ويراعى تشكيل هذه المواسير بحمام الزيت ولايستخدم اللهب
ويراعى كذلك عند توصيل هذه المواسير ان ندخل الديل فى الراس ونعلم بقلم ثم نسحبها حوالى 1 سم عند اللصق ليتواجد مسافه للتمدد والانكماش


الجاليتراب

عباره عن حاجز مائى يتم وضعه فى المسافه بين عمود الصرف وغرفة التفتيش لمنع الرائحه الكريهة للاجهزه المتصله بعمود الصرف وهى كل الاجهزه ماعدا قاعدة الحمام فيتم اتصالها بغرفة التفتيش مباشرة

غرفة التفتيش

مبانى بمقاسات حوالى 60 فى 60 بعمق 60 ويراعى ان تكون هذه المبانى على ارضيه خرسانه بسمك 10 سم بطرطفه 10 سم من جميع الجوانب ويجب تشكيل ارضية غرفة التفتيش بالمونه الممسوسه الناعمه لسهولة الصرف


مواسير التهويه
تستعمل للمبانى متعددة الادوار وبها مراحيض بكل دورفوق بعض وعلى عمود عمل واحد ووظيفتها العمل على وجود الهواء داخل عمود الصرف حتى لايحدث تفريغ هواء عند استعمال احد المراحيض فيتم سحب مياه سيفون المرحاض التى اسفله ووجود الهواء نتيجة ماسورة التهويه لايحدث تفريغ الهواء
ويتم وضع ماسورة التهويه على عمود العمل او الصرف اعلى من منسوب اعلى مرحاض وبيكون قطرها 2 بوصه
اى ان ماسورة التهويه وظيفتها منع عملية تفريغ الهواء وسحب مياه سيفون المرحاض وليست وظيفتها تهوية اى منع الروائح بماسورة الصرف

==========================================================
توجد ملفات فيديو بالشرح عن الخوازيق تجربة التحميل قراءة عدادات الهبوط - عمل الريبورت
استلام نجارة وحديد الاعمدة - شدة نجارة الاسقف - السقف الهوردى - الفلات سلاب - اعمال المبانى
البياض - - نجارة الحلوق - السباكه الداخليه - شرح ميزان القامه 
لمن يريد احتراف التنفيذ فى ثمانى ساعات فقط

الاتصال م/ حسن قنديل
0121168172


----------



## احمد غنيم (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## designer mido (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ...فعلا التنفيذ و الاستلام ليس اقل في الاهمية من التصميم


----------



## علي محمود فراج (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشاركة متميزة جدا*

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم .. مشاركة متميزة جدا و مفيدة للغاية .. جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ..

لي فقط تعليق بسيط اوجزه في النقاط الاتية :

1- في حالة استخدام الخيش المقطرن في عزل ارضية الحمامات فانه يجب اولا عمل لياسة اسمنتية بمحتوي اسمنتي عالي ( 9 شكاير اسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل )و يمنع زيادة المحتوي الاسمنتي عن ذلك حتي لا يحدث تشقق و يفضل اضافة مانع نفاذية لهذه اللياسة ( سيكا ) .. هذه اللياسة ترتفع الي 15 سم علي الجدران مع مراعاة تفريغ الجدار حتي ارتفاع 15 سم حتي يكون سطح اللياسة التي علي الجدار منخفض عن سطح الجدار بمقدار سمك الطبقات العازلة - كما يراعي عمل عتب اسفل الباب حتي يمنع تسرب الماء الي خارج الحمام و يجب ان يستمر العزل فوق هذا العتب . كما يلزم عمل ثلاث اوجه بيتومين ووجهين خيش مقطرن في حالة استخدام الخيش العادي . و تكفي طبقة واحدة بسمك 2سم من رولات البيتومين المصنع .. و في جميع الحالات يلزم ملئ الحمام بعد عزل الارضية بالماء لمدة لا تقل عن 10 ساعات .. و مراجعة اية نشع يظهر في سقف الدور السفلي .
2- اختلف معك في نقطة صرف البيديه علي سيفون الارضية .. لانه لا يجوز استخدام الماء الملوث كعازل مائي .. ماء الحوض او ماء البانيو يمكن ان يستخدم كمانع مائي لا يصدر عنه رائحة .. اما صرف البيديه فيعامل مثل صرف المرحاض و يتم صرفه علي عمود الصرف مباشرة .
3- كما تفضلت صرف حوض المطبخ يكون علي عمود الصرف مباشرة - و يفضل عمل سيفون ارضية بالمطبخ لتصريف مياه غسيل الارضية فقط .. و يمنع صرف حوض المطبخ علي السيفون لان رواسب الشاي و الارز و المواد الصلبة عموما تملئ الفراغ المخصص للمانع المائي .
4- الكمرة الخارجية للحمامات و المطابخ يجب ان تهبط مع الارضية .. و يمنع تماما اية تكسير في الخرسانة بغرض عمل التمديدات الصحية . و في جميع الاحوال كما تفضلت يجب عمل جرابات من مواسير ذات قطر اكبر داخل الحوائط او داخل الخرسانة .
5- لصرف البانيو يجب استخدام المواسير الملساء و يمنع استخدام الوصلات ذات الحلقات الدائرية لكثرة انسدادها بسبب خشونة السطح الداخلي .
6- يراعى ان يكون مخرجى تغذية الخلاط المركب علي الحائط افقيان تماما والمسافه بين اكس المخرجين من 15 - 17 سم ويفضل المتوسط بينهم وهو 16 سم لوجود رجلاش بالخلاط يمكن التحكم به – مثل ما تفضلت – و يتم ذلك بتركيب ماسورة حديد بطول نحو 30 سم في كل من مخرجي الساخن و البارد و ضبط تعامد كل منهما علي الحائط و قياس المسافة عند البداية و النهاية لضبط التوازي . و استخدام ميزان الماء علي كل ماسورة علي حدة طوليا ثم وضع الميزان علي الماسورتين معا لضبط افقية الخلاط .
7- ضغط الاختبار عموما مرة و نصف ضغط التشغيل .. و 9 بار علي اساس ان ضغط التشغيل 6 بار هو الشائع للمباني العادية حتي ارتفاع خمسة ادوار و يلزم تطبيق الاختبار باستخدام طبات و يمنع تطبيق الاختبار بعد تركيب المحابس .
8- مواسير ال upvc ( هي اختصار لكلمة ultra poly vinyl chloride )
و غالبا ما تستعمل للصرف و منها انواع قابلة للقلوظة تتحمل الضغوط العالية و تستخدم للتغذية و يتم قلوظتها و تركيبها مثل مواسير الحديد . و يمكن لحامها بالمادة اللاصقة المخصصة لها

9 – مواسير ال cpvc المستخدمة للتغذية نوعان نوع يميز بخط ازرق طولي و يستخدم للماء البارد و نوع يميز بخط احمر طولي بطول الماسورة للماء الساخن و تنتج شركة الشريف المصرية المادتان اللاصقتان 914p و 714p و تستخدمان فقط للصق مواسير ال cpvc و يمنع استخدامها لمواسير ال upvc 
و اريد ان اؤكد علي معلومة التحقق من ان المادة اللاصقة تصلح للصق هذا النوع من عدمه لان بعض المواد اللاصقة تصلح لنوع معين و لا تصلح لنوع اخر .

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## HARD MAN (30 ديسمبر 2007)

هذه المعلومات كنت بأمس الحاجة لها.


كل الشكر والتقدير لك أخي الكريم hassan1962 بارك الله فيك، والشكر موصول للأخ علي محمود فراج على إيضاحاته وإضافاته القيمة.


مع محبتي


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الأسوانى (1 يناير 2008)

مشاركة راااااااااااااااااائعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (1 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساعد 1 (17 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ..........................*​


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## alaa eldin farag (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وباركك الله فيكم وعليكم


----------



## خالد قدورة (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد المميز, الى المزيد انشاءالله


----------



## ahmed_d (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس hassan1962 
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## طالبة العفو (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
مجهود اكثر من رائع وانا استفدت منه جدا .....لاي احيانا اجلس مع عميل يسال اسئلة اضطر ارجع فيها لرئيسي خاصة اني لسة حديثة العهد بالعمل...


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يونيو 2009)

موضوع مميز يستحق الشكر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا للمهندس حسن قنديل


----------



## tamer369 (25 مارس 2013)

موضوع مميز يستحق الشكر


----------



## bardiesy (6 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ساعي للخير (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و ربنا يبارك ف حضرتك ... ان شاء الله سأعمل ف استلام و فحص الاعمال الصحيه الداخليه للمباني و هو مجال جديد علي تماما ارجو ان كنت حضرتك تقدر تفيدني اكثر باي شكل ان تتواصل معي و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sharaf911 (20 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## tarkan412 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووور


----------

